# New baby



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys this is natashas and yuris first baby

Its 10 days old today


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super cute baby! And its eyes are open!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Haha yes finally, when i saw the eyes open i melted i felt like a proud granny hahaha


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

sooooo cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

And it looks like it is going to be a pied....And is nice, plump and gorgeous


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

A really cute baby Congrats Hope he\she thrives Please,keep us posted X x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What an adorable baby


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

awe, how cute!!! it looks very healthy and fat! Great job!!!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

thanks all <3 i cant wait for the feathers to grow in, the parents are doing a great job feeding it and i make sure that there is food around all the time


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks great! Very adorable!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

thank u <3 i see changes in the baby everyday


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your first babies!! Super cute


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

This is the baby at 12 days old


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tee hee, I love them at that age. So very sweet and cute and loveable. =)


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Its amazing how they change fast and everyday


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It is. I took a daily log of some chicks a couple of years ago...it IS amazing.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

After this one is out of tje nesting box im honna remove the box i dont want the mother to keep laying i might put it back with 2 or 3 months


----------

